# wont start pressure washer



## tad (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys, my pressure washer stopped on me today. I got it started back up but only for about 5 minutes. Now it wont do anything, pull the pulley and nothing. It wont do nothing. Id really try to fix it myself, if at all possible. Checked oil, has gas. Any advice would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Fuel, spark, oil, and air. 

Fuel:
- Bad Gas: Drain tank
- Clogged filter: replace
- Make sure fuel line isn't kinked

Spark:
- Pull plug to check for fouling and gap

Oil:
- Make sure machine is level and you have enough oil in there. most machines have a low oil shutoff.

Air:
- Clean filter
- Check choke

Those are the basics.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You have to remember to carry your ball peen hammer with you.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I have always found if the P/W wont start, i need to flip that switch to on. But thats just me.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> I have always found if the P/W wont start, i need to flip that switch to on. But thats just me.


LOL, and that mistake never goes away.


----------

